# HD DVD | Laptop | No HD DVD Capatible output | TV Hometheater system | Crazy Idea



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, i have a Toshiba P200-ST2071 With an hd dvd drive. 
My dad has a home theater system.

I have no hdmi output. This means I do not have an output that has the correct language for the High Definition signal. But i still want to connect my laptop to the tv to play my hd dvd. How do i do this.

Note. my dad bought a computer with a HDMI out put. I tryied using a crossover cable to connect the two computers and share the dvd drive and the media player that playes HD dvds, but the point of failure was when the player failed to open the dvd drive. The hope was to share the folder and dvd drive so i could play the movie over the network on his computer. next i would connect his computer visa hdmi cable to the tv. As i said this did not work.

Is there another way to fix the issue. Maby another creative idea? Or do i need to pull the money together and buy an usb adapter that translates the signal to hdmi output?


----------



## Cataulin (Jan 26, 2008)

Vga to HDMI may be what your looking for.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It won't work because of HDCP.


----------

